

Must have app for exact time/ time zone confussion - honeyben
http://time.is/apps/ipad
Incredibly helpful. Time_is lets you sync across time zones to stay connected. 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tw.appstore.com&#x2F;601597rd
======
arkokoley
Nice app. Really like the simplicity in design.

Btw: *confusion. :)

------
honeyben
It has World clock with 7 million locations and 44 languages!

